# Coping saw table



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Let me preface by saying that this is not my idea. I was mining Youtube for information on "Lost Wax" and this was an incidental in the video. As soon as I saw it, I recognized its utility in our community for everyone that has limited tools and resources and are by necessity restricted to coping saws. It works very well and is simple to make and a lot cheaper than vises.







































I hope this helps someone.

Thanx for Lookin' & Happy Shootin'


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This is what I'm exactly lookign for


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

A larger version of what we use in jewelry making I never thought of making a jumbo version Thanks


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Good idea.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

the jewellers' bench peg is really useful...I made this one for carving when travelling. The wide section grips between the knees.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good idea, I'm gonna go for it. Thank you very much, Flipgun. :koolaid:


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

It would be nice to have a 1 stop thread dedicated to tools and tips to make our hobby easier and even more enjoyable. And this tool should do just that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Hmmm have not seen these before but that is an awesome idea!!! I will be taking this one inboard. 
-Leo


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Flipgun!! And, Ruthie, thanks for yours too!! They look very easy to make and very helpful.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks to flipgun and ruthiexxxx for this great inpiration,

The bench peg from ruthiexxxx looks very cool, good for people without workbench, never see a helper like that before !!

Thanks for sharing :wave:


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

please post the final part


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

shajiaxi said:


> please post the final part


I don't understand. ?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

flipgun said:


> shajiaxi said:
> 
> 
> > please post the final part
> ...


Maybe we want to See the final slingshot lol


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, im building soon my own


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Thanks!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Everyone needs this simple tool. It has numerous uses.


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

I was just thinking of this the other day..
Since I am stuck in an apartment for now, without most of my tools, I use a coping saw for frames. So I was wondering why they don't use these for coping saws, since they are just like jewelers saws.
I'm glad to see that I'm not so goofy after all


----------



## David Svennigsen (Apr 4, 2020)

Very helpful! Picturization is very good.


----------

